# I'm not sure how I feel about this quiz... but its not positive.



## jdramirez (Mar 29, 2014)

https://app.e2ma.net/app2/survey/36399/213038842/594d480b5b/?v=a

This company is paying photogs $20 an hour and you might have to drive as far as 100 miles... But that's neither here nor there. 

I read through the quiz... and I really want there to be write in answers. 

For instance... 

If you are photographing a person at 12 Noon in bright sunlight what would you do? *
Use your flash
Over expose 2 stops
Under expose 2 stops
Reduce the ISO on your camera

I'd go with... tell everyone to stare into sun... and I'd shoot from a high angle in time lapse... so you CAN SEE the exact moment when they all go blind.

You are photographing a 5 month old outdoors on the grass. Which would work best? *
Put the baby in a car seat
Put the baby on it's tummy
Shoot from a high angle
Use a fast shutter speed

5 months... my freaking 7 month can't sit up. I'd ask the mother if her body has snapped back yet and if she has thought of doing nudes... oh yeah. My concern is the grass... I think if you put a baby on the grass, it is going to poke them and they are going to freak the f out.

But hey... good for them... they are making fat cash off of people.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> If you are photographing a person at 12 Noon in bright sunlight what would you do? *
> Use your flash
> Over expose 2 stops
> Under expose 2 stops
> ...


My question is where am I at 12 noon.... am I down south with the sun directly overhead or am I in the high arctic with the sun just above the horizon....

And If I was somewhere with the sun directly overhead, I'd go for a coffee and wait for less harsh lighting.....


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > If you are photographing a person at 12 Noon in bright sunlight what would you do? *
> ...


...

I know. Can I get a Gazebo all up in the piece? I needs some shadows... double off camera satellite flash, and a bottle of scotch. STAT!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 29, 2014)

You are photographing a 5 month old outdoors on the grass. Which would work best?
Put the baby in a car seat 
Put the baby on it's tummy 
Shoot from a high angle 
Use a fast shutter speed

Use a fast shutter speed. 5 month old babies move very fast, almost like a hummingbird....

It is close to sundown and your camera shows a shutter speed of 1/15th of a second. What would you do? * 
Change your lens 
Stand very still 
Increase your ISO 
Decrease your ISO

Stand very still... you don't want to startle the baby from the previous question.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 29, 2014)

Another friday evening thread... love it ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 29, 2014)

A centennial has redeemed a groupon for a nude photo shoot. You have a 5dmkiii, a 24-70 f/2.8 mkii, and a jar of vaseline. Elaborate on your technique.


----------



## dgatwood (Apr 2, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> A centennial has redeemed a groupon for a nude photo shoot. You have a 5dmkiii, a 24-70 f/2.8 mkii, and a jar of vaseline. Elaborate on your technique.



First, buy some gaff tape. Then arrive early, so that you are already in the room when your models arrive. Smear the vaseline in your eyepiece so that you can't see any details. Tape the camera to your head, and use the vaseline jar's cap as an eye patch to cover the other eye. Trust the autofocus, and thank whatever deity you worship that you're not using a 6D.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> https://app.e2ma.net/app2/survey/36399/213038842/594d480b5b/?v=a
> 
> This company is paying photogs $20 an hour and you might have to drive as far as 100 miles... But that's neither here nor there.
> 
> ...



lol..high angle time lapse ;D


----------



## drolo61 (Apr 8, 2014)

When photographing a family of 5, which is most appropriate?*


Have the family face the sun

*Achieve an oval composition with a symetrical head to ear relationship* : : :

Place the subjects in size order.

Place the skinny subjects in the back


----------



## dgatwood (Apr 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> This company is paying photogs $20 an hour and you might have to drive as far as 100 miles... But that's neither here nor there.



At that rate, you'd have to be crazy to even consider it unless they pay travel on top of that cost. For a trip 100 miles each way, given the IRS estimate of travel costs, and assuming you're in the lowest 10% tax bracket, after taxes, social security, and medicare, you'd make a whopping $9.52 for an 8-hour shoot, or $1.19 per hour. You'd do better begging for money outside a 7–11.

In the 15% tax bracket, you make $1.52, or 19 cents per hour. You'd do better walking into random buildings and searching the couches for loose change.

If you're in the 25% tax bracket, you don't break even until you've worked more than 9 hours. Assuming the shoot is less than that, you'd do better staying at home and posting snarky comments about their quiz.


----------



## photobug (May 2, 2016)

jdramirez said:


> ht
> 
> 
> Northstar said:
> ...


----------



## photobug (May 2, 2016)

I have been laughing until I'm crying. None of the answers are right. 

100 miles? WTF???

Did anybody see their price schedule?

Whoever takes that job deserves it lol!


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2016)

$20 an hour.... people here is California make almost that at Taco Bell. This can't be a serious job.

Every answer to these question should be... run as far as you can AWAY !!!!


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> You are photographing a 5 month old outdoors on the grass. Which would work best?
> Put the baby in a car seat
> Put the baby on it's tummy
> Shoot from a high angle
> ...



I take it you haven't had a 5 month old in quite sometime... they might roll slowly but humming bird like quick ;D


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2016)

jdramirez said:


> https://app.e2ma.net/app2/survey/36399/213038842/594d480b5b/?v=a
> 
> This company is paying photogs $20 an hour and you might have to drive as far as 100 miles... But that's neither here nor there.
> 
> ...



Where is shoot with a scrim option? ???


----------



## EdB (May 3, 2016)

The Uber of photography, brilliant!


----------



## scottkinfw (May 3, 2016)

Worse than a job application.

Formal training and education in photography? Prison. And other off the wall comments.

Sheesh.

sek


----------

